# Billing Q0091



## broo4909 (Nov 13, 2008)

need Help

I have one question BCBS stated yesterday that when billing a wellness visit and a pap at the same time a modifer is needed on the wellness code. Can anyone help with this. this is what we bill out.

99395 (BCBS stating a modifer needs to be here to show the Q0091 was done
88142
Q0091 at zero dollars

thanksi n advance


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Nov 13, 2008)

I was not aware that Blue Cross even recognized Q0091.  Question:  does your office actually do the pathology to report 88142?  Because that should only be reported by the lab/pathologist.  Wouldn't you want to report 99000 to indicate you collected the pap and sent it to the lab?  As for the modifier, most likely -25.


----------



## broo4909 (Nov 13, 2008)

One of the girls in the office spoke with BCBS. I thought the only thing you could bill was 

Wellness code
88142

Thanks for that information I will start billing out 99000


----------

